
It's time for the GOP candidates to finally debate tech - bing1106
http://www.wired.com/2015/10/its-time-for-the-gop-candidates-to-finally-debate-tech/
======
strictnein
> "Clinton defended her vote in favor of the Patriot Act, which created the
> NSA’s surveillance program"

Erhh... what now? Pretty sure NSA surveillance (both foreign and domestic)
didn't start after the passage of the Patriot Act.

